# 2005 23Rs For Sale



## roemmele5 (Mar 17, 2004)

2005 Outback 23RS Excellent Condition $12,000 Desert Rose interior 
All items that we have added are also for sale if need. 
(from the hitch, brake controller,down to sheets, towels, dishes, camp chairs etc.)
Our kids are older now and we can't seem to find the time to go anymore.
We purchased the camper new, and have absolutely loved every feature about it.
We've seen some beautiful places and have some amazing family memories.

We are located in White Lake, MI (northern Metro Detroit area)
Please call or email for any photos or additional information.
248-698-9733 [email protected]


----------

